# Apple make a console please



## CharlieJ (Jul 19, 2006)

Ok, I am Pissed off with all the gamers one side chering Xbox and the other PS3 and the Wii (probley the best one out of the lot) is just too much for kids, I have the Xbox 360 It is Toilet,I have had 5 360's, The disk tray dosen eject properly, It scrached the disk, I wouldnt read disks,and now the disk comes out spinning and the headset is broken, and without a doubt the PS3 will break, So why dosent apple come up with a console that will kick microsoft's and Sony's Butt, It will be awsome.


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 19, 2006)

Because Apple hates gamers and wants them to suffer.

Oh, and the market is already pretty saturated, so it would be hard for a newcomer to succeed. Microsoft managed it because they could throw ungodly amounts of money at the problem. If Apple wanted to get into the console market, they'd probably partner with Nintendo. That would be cool. But again, Apple hates gamers.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 19, 2006)

They tried once...it was called the Pippin.....never heard of it?  Good.....it was not even worth the time it was released.  But it's an interesting moment in Apple's history. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Pippin


----------



## HateEternal (Jul 19, 2006)

The game industry's problem is not in the lack of good hardware, it's in the lack of good games. I haven't seen a console game that made me say "OMG I HAVE TO HAVE" since Goldeneye on the 64.

Hopefully the Wii will change that, Nintendo seems to be the only company putting out something that really has something new and exciting. Fancy hardware is nice and everything but it doesn't make games good.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 19, 2006)

Agreed.... The last console I got was a Super Nintendo (16 bit, for those of you keeping track, and I believe I was around the age of 12 at the time...). I haven't been excited about games or gaming in a while... the Nintendo Wii... THAT thing is so awesome. I might even purchase one... and now that I'm old enough, I can do it with my own money!


----------



## Qion (Jul 19, 2006)

I agree that the Wii is the best thing coming. The Xbox and PS3 are really lackluster besides throwing an ungodly amount of processing power into a futuristic looking case. Even though the Wii admittedly has inferior graphics, I'll bet anything it's gameplay will be more involving and interesting than anything sitting in a chair with a nostaligic 360 controller could be. Think what DDR was/is to the PS2. 

Anyway, I have no inclinations negative or positive towards Apple's release of a video game system. It is highly unlikely purely because of game support, but I have no doubts they _could_ do it and possibly _would_ do it given the chance. Nobody could tell you for certain what the market is going to do or if Apple will partner with Ninendo. 

Oh and just for fun, it seems somebody's selling a Pippin on eBay: http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-PIPPIN-ATM...ryZ62054QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## symphonix (Jan 9, 2007)

My wife and I just bought a Wii a couple of weeks ago and, in spite of us both working full time, we are still clocking up about 5 hours of play-time every day. It is a fantastic console and a lot of fun to play.

And, it connects easily to my Airport Express, meaning I can email, surf the web and trade Miis with other people.

The controller is a technological masterpiece: it contains a rumbler, a speaker (awesome for multiplayer party games like bowling or billiards, as it lets people know when it is their turn) an accurate optical tracker and a number of accelerometers and position sensors, all connected by bluetooth, and it also contains memory and will easily sync with other Wiis - which means your Mii and your save games can go with you if you visit a friend. The console can take up to 16 controllers.

Memory is expandable via SD card. The web browser is far from finished (it doesn't even have an address bar!) but does work well with sites like Flickr, YouTube, and so on.

If you can get your hands on one, the Wii is a wonderfully fun games machine at a bargain price.


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 9, 2007)

Games are the only reason i still own a windows box, but i have been 
playing the same four games over and over again for the past several 
years: Deux Ex, Quake, Quake ll, and the original version of Halflife.

I got Splinter Cell for mac - it SUCKS!


----------



## mdnky (Jan 10, 2007)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:


> So why dosent apple come up with a console that will kick microsoft's and Sony's Butt, It will be awsome.



Because there's no market in it.  Game consoles are small potatoes compared to what they're already in (and going into in the near future).  

Microsoft still hasn't seen a profit on the hardware for their two console systems...just losses.  They gain the profit from the games.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 13, 2007)

You know that youre answering a 6 months old thread?

Now thats what I call brining threads alive again!!


----------



## fryke (Jan 13, 2007)

6 months? Pfff! That's not vintage, it's almost new. There are people reviving threads that are two or more years old!


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 14, 2007)

Yea, I remember that thread from 2004 and then someone answered it a month ago... But that can happen. Most people dont look at the date of the last post, including me.


----------



## Sunnz (Jan 14, 2007)

It seems like Apple is simply not interested at all in game consoles - the chart thing in the keynote 2007 has game console being the lowest, and mobile phones being the highest, and that's the reason why they made iPhone.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 15, 2007)

I wouldn't want Apple to enter the console market. The last thing we need is a third company entering the gaming market for all the wrong reasons.


----------

